# Rocket R58 in Glasgow



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like almost brand new rocket R58 for sale in Glasgow on Gumtree at a decent price.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/rocket-r58/1136979572


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Great buy for someone at a great price there


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A few weeks old and £600 less than he paid for it? Impulse buy vetoed by the Mrs?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> A few weeks old and £600 less than he paid for it? Impulse buy vetoed by the Mrs?


That never happens does it ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Surprised anyone would take such a hefty hit to get rid of it? Must be desperate. Is he selling the Mignon in another listing?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't understand


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder why he's not selling Kermit the grinder?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> I wonder why he's not selling Kermit the grinder?


Celtic fan


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, a good deal for someone !!!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Celtic fan


Trust you


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

If this was only a couple of hours drive away I would be having a real good think about this!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope, I could not resist it. I didn't plan on upgrading my Rocket as been very pleased with it but this seemed like and easy decision at this price! My Rocket will be up for sale soon.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Was heading over to buy it then got message it's been sold on eBay


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh no, sorry koi!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wow some courier job unless you're going to collect!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nah, not collecting. The Rocket packaging is very good and Bella Barista usually double box their machines. The picture shows it boxed in the Bella Barista box and its insured courier, so fingers crossed should be fine! Plus there is Paypal protection too. Doesn't feel too risky to me.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good buy, glad it went to someone on here and glad it's sold as I was trying to talk myself into buying it as it does seem a great deal.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Enjoy the machine, lucky I'm only round the corner so didn't waste that much petrol. Grabbed a cheeky flat white from papercup to make up for it.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Stellar buy there!!!

also glad it sold to someone on here though was thinking earlier if it had been in the classifieds on here it would have sold within minutes!

Great machine at a fantastic price!

Enjoy!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@Wobin19 did you find out why the guy was selling?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I had e-mailed him and asked but he just said it was nothing to do with the machine.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Similar price to what I paid for mine, well worth the money, excellent machine


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

risky said:


> @Wobin19 did you find out why the guy was selling?


No I didn't. I did wonder but sometimes those questions don't need to be asked. Basically I have taken a calculated risk....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> No I didn't. I did wonder but sometimes those questions don't need to be asked. Basically I have taken a calculated risk....


I hope it goes well...

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap24-blaps-ebay-bargain-humour


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice. It won't be the end of the world though will it. There is a certain amount of protection as long as it's not a cash on collection job which it isn't. Mind you when it blows up my house i may be singing a different tune.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> Nice. It won't be the end of the world though will it. There is a certain amount of protection as long as it's not a cash on collection job which it isn't. Mind you when it blows up my house i may be singing a different tune.


You have the transferable warranty - I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

and if you paid through PayPal your 'gold plated' protected - PayPal ALWAYS side with the purchaser!


----------

